# Battle Ready Vampire Counts



## Battle Ready Studios (Dec 1, 2011)

The start of a Vampire Counts army... The Wight King


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

looks awesome! I like the overall look a lot more than GW's version. Want to see more!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very technically skilled work. The gold has real weight.

However it is too orange for my taste; I think it would pop more if either the chain and (possibly) the sword were more metallic, or the cloak was more saturated to balance the intensity.


----------



## Battle Ready Studios (Dec 1, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Very technically skilled work. The gold has real weight.
> 
> However it is too orange for my taste; I think it would pop more if either the chain and (possibly) the sword were more metallic, or the cloak was more saturated to balance the intensity.


Hmmmmm.

I'm too in love with the cloak color to change it, but I could add some non-rusty bits to the chainmail or the sword. I may have to play around with that... thanks for the food for thought!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

That's a beautiful paint job for a very nice model. You have done the model justice, and thank you for sharing it


----------



## Battle Ready Studios (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks! I actually have done some more work on it, hope to get the new pics up soon


----------



## Battle Ready Studios (Dec 1, 2011)

Did a little more work on him


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I think the metallic areas balance it out better.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The second set of photos look much better! The metallics balance out the overall red look and add more depth to the model. Nice work.


----------

